# CNY Area



## Joe3113 (Jan 9, 2003)

We are just north and west of Syracuse. We run 2-2003 GMC pick-ups we are willing to travel to help you out.


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

Count me in for help as well. Operate out of Onondaga Hill-Fairmount area.


----------

